# 50's (?) Gibson Pedal Steel



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Beautiful to look at. No idea on value. Great pics in the ad. I have never seen this animal before.
















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

wow


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

One of the early attempts at adding changers to a console steel. Realistically only useful as a niche item, or collectors piece. You can't really do typical pedal steel work on these oddballs. You'd have to invent your own style.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, from what I’ve read, they’re not really a pedal steel as much as a “steel with pedals”. As in they don’t function the same way a modern pedal steel does and they don’t have knee levers. If they did, they’d go for at least double what this guy is asking.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

He dropped price to $1300. At what point does it become undeniable value, even if just as a curiosity/collectible?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

it is pretty...if one played two paying gigs with it...that would clinch it.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

thought it was gone... good price even if it only keeps its value because it looks like it could still make some music


----------

